# COST TO TAKE SE EXAM in HAWAII



## SE-III (Jul 22, 2010)

Hi All,

I am intending to take SE exam in April 2011 in HAWAII (the new format exam). What has been the cost to take NCEES SE exam? What is the exam fees and how can I find the fee online?

Thanks for help.


----------



## IL-SE (Jul 22, 2010)

SE-III said:


> Hi All,
> I am intending to take SE exam in April 2011 in HAWAII (the new format exam). What has been the cost to take NCEES SE exam? What is the exam fees and how can I find the fee online?
> 
> Thanks for help.


You'll have to check with your state for for the exact figures.

First there is the application fee to the state board. It's usually $75-$150 depending on the state.

In Illinois, the testing fee for the SEI and SEII was almost $1000 ($946.91 to be exact), so the 2011 exam is probably in the same range.

http://hawaii.gov/dcca/pvl/boards/engineer/application_exam


----------



## SE-III (Jul 22, 2010)

IL-SE said:


> SE-III said:
> 
> 
> > Hi All,
> ...


Thank IL-SE.

What I found out is that SE I costs $265 and SE II costs $755 + $75 for state of Hawaii exam fee. This information is available for Hawaii and all other states on the following link:

http://www.ncees.org/Exams/States/HI.php

Hope it helps everybody.


----------

